# I fixed my clogged fitco fogger



## Kurt (Sep 23, 2006)

*WARNING!
What I did tonight could have easily led to me getting burned, shocked, blinded, maimed, or killed. Do not take on this task lightly!*

After failing to find any good solutions for unclogging a fitco fogger, I decided I'd just take the damn thing apart. Maybe I'd fixed it, but probably not. None the less, I'd learn something about it.

I was sure it was a clog because I could hear and SEE the bump doing something, but it just wasn't making smoke.

I basically took the pump apart, found the bit that was clogged, and put it back together.

Well I'll be damned if I didn't fix it! (Well, almost any way...save that for the end)

In the end, I didn't need to take the pump apart to fix it, so I thought I'd just share the FIXING pit.

In my pump, the clog is in the copper elbow that comes out of the pump and connects the copper tubing with the heat chamber.

The first pic is of the pump back in my case. The arrow points to exact location of my clog.










To gain access, you'll need a 12mm and 10mm wrenches. The 12mm release the compression nut and the 10mm holds the next of the elbow joint.

You may also need to remove or at least loosen the copper tubing at the other end that attaches to the heating element.

The next two pics show me using a simple push pin to dislodge the clog.

This pic just shows where/how I inserted the pin to find, and dislodge, my block.









Note that these pics are of my disassembled pump. Should you [correctly] choose NOT to disassemble your motor, then you only need remove the tubing to gain access to the open.

The use of the pin worked out quite well. I could easily distinguish between the solid copper connector and the pretty solid but gummy clog. I basically just used the pin to break up the clog.

(I'm guessing the clog was dried up glycerin that was left behind after I failed to adequately clean the fogger).

After you've dislodged the gut, you have to get it out of these.

Since I had disassembled the pump, that was easy. I just washed it out with fogger cleaner (look for some recipes for fogger cleaner online..hint, my fogger cleaner smelled slightly of white vinegar. )

If you (again, correctly haven't disassembled your pump, I think that you would be fine to leave the tube to the heater OFF of the elbow. Use your "Fogger cleaner" solution and turn on you fogger.

When you fogger is ready to make smoke, put on eye protection, get a good thick absorbent rag, place the rag over the top of the elbow and turn it out.

You'll be shocked and amazed at how much fluid this little pump puts out.

Let the pump run for 10 seconds or so. That should be enough to flush out the clog.

Now, put everything back together and test again...have your eye protection on, gloves on, and rag ready.

Why? Well, the only problem I have is that I have screwed up the compression fitting on the tubing that connects to the elbow I repaired. When I turned the pump on, and fluid came squirting several feet out of the top of my compression nut.

So, tomorrow, I'll have to buy some copper tubing and compression fittings and try again.

*FINAL WORD*
I gave warnings at the top, but I do want to touch on a few (not necessarily all) of the risks I took here.

1) You are running this system without the protective case. You are exposed to the VERY hot heating element and several electric connections that are carrying 120V. *BE CAREFUL!*

2) I was working in my closed garage. I'm a bit woozy still, but I hope it is just the late hour.*BE SAFE!*

3) I could have had cleaning solution or any of the other chemicals I tried using shoot into my eyes as I was working on this thing.*BE CAREFUL!*

*Conclusion*
I hope that this helps some of you folks that have broken fitco pumps. The point where my clog was seems like a logical place for a clog. You may just need 30 minutes and a few tools to revive that now dead fogger pump.

Happy Haunting!
Curtis


----------



## MotelSixx (Sep 27, 2008)

your not alone. I have (and i'm sure others here have as well) did the guy thing and the trial and error the hell out of our fog mschines. I've been burnt, scorched, sprayed, and still havent learned my lesson.


----------



## MagiAndrew (Oct 29, 2008)

*Thanks*

I appreciate this post, Kurt. I purchased a new Fitco ground fogger after Halloween last year and just tried it today for the first time with no luck. Using your post I was able to get it working just in time for Halloween.


----------



## erikg213 (Oct 28, 2009)

*fog pump*

any one know where i can buy a pump for my fogger


----------



## billman (May 3, 2006)

Great Job!! I wonder though if dried up glycerin can be heated to become fluid again? or if some alcohol would dissolve it?


----------



## HomeyDaClown (Oct 3, 2009)

Glycerin dissolves into water and alcohol. I would imagine that hot water would work best although I would be tempted to try some denatured alcohol.


----------

